# bed mod update



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

as you know i have had problems with the bed on the 650, when you see whats holding it together by removing the top cover its not supprising,

i,am quite a big fella,16 stn and the wifes about 10 ish but this bed was going to fail sooner rather than later, if you press down hard on the bedbox it bends all over as it has very little support underneath, 

i have had a good joiner build me a table type frame that sits inside the existing bed box and is then screwed to all of the framework,it has three legs positioned in varous places and is now solid as the old rock,

i not sure how to upload pics on this site to show you but will send them via pm if you need to do the same. :lol:


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Fridgeman if you would like to pm them to me I will upload them or :

go to post reply

options Add an Attachment

in attachmnt window :

Filename browse
browse to your pics on your pc then press add attachment

do this for all pics then submit!

hope this may help mate!


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

pray this works


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

hi 650,thanx for that, easy when you know how ! if you look at the pic,all thats holding the bed up at the back is a square of ply that the pump is mounted on and a couple of screws into the hardboard panel !

as you can see the mod does not show any change from the outside cabinet but is now well put together internaly.


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Nice job Fridgeman.

That 240v socket, mine is down next to the water heater stat, do you have one there as well ! Interestingly, if you have not fitted it there then it could indicate that the fitters, when putting the vans together, were not necessarily following a master plan ! or did we know that already :wink:


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

*Bed Mod*

Looks nice and strong Fridgeman!
I think i'll do the same to my 650,as neither myself or the wife are like Twiggy. Also my three pin plug is fixed to the front of the smallest locker next to the cooker,I don't think there are two Vans the same!
Cheers Lazza :lol:


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

that socket was a extra fitted by the supplier, i,am off next week for about ten days so at least i know that the bed is stable,i would check you bed boxes chaps as mine was close to colapsing,it started with the right hand side runner screws comming out then you could see the distortion in the chipboard where it was bowing and the pump all but fell of the bed support where it was screwd too. still love the van.


----------

